# angeln in der sauer(Luxenburg, diekirch)



## aertsmanuel (2. April 2008)

hallo zusammen

hat jemand infos für mich, wo ich einen schein bekomm um in luxenburg in der sauer zu fischen???

bin gestern durch diekirch richtung echternach gefahren habe dort schöne angel plätze gesehen.

was kann mann dort alles fischen, freu mich über viele infos;

gruss manuel


----------



## alizander1 (2. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in der sauer(Luxenburg, diekirch)*



aertsmanuel schrieb:


> hallo zusammen
> 
> hat jemand infos für mich, wo ich einen schein bekomm um in luxenburg in der sauer zu fischen???
> 
> ...


 
Mahlzeit...
Den Schein für die Sauer bekommst du in Bollendorf im Touristenbüro oder in Wallendorf bei der Bürgermeisterin.Mehr kann ich dir da auch nicht sagen.
Denk aber dran, das die Sauer bis zum 15.6 wegen Schonzeit gesperrt ist.

Gruss
Alex


----------



## aertsmanuel (2. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in der sauer(Luxenburg, diekirch)*

und was kostet der schein???

habe gestern aber angler gesehen??? wie kommt das denn


----------



## alizander1 (2. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in der sauer(Luxenburg, diekirch)*



aertsmanuel schrieb:


> und was kostet der schein???
> 
> habe gestern aber angler gesehen??? wie kommt das denn


Wenn da welche gesessen haben dann auf der Luxemburger Seite.Da ist die Schonzeit früher zu Ende.
Der Schein kostet glaub ich ca. 15 Euro fürs Jahr.Hab meinen im Auto, geh jetzt auch nicht gucken


----------



## esox82 (2. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in der sauer(Luxenburg, diekirch)*

hi!
hier die grenzgewässervorschriften:
http://www.flps.lu/Pdf/grenzgewaesservorschriften-lux.pdf

der abschnitt von diekirch bis wallendorf unterliegt den binnengewässervorschriften, die du hier findest:
http://www.flps.lu/Pdf/binnengewaesservorschriften-lux.pdf
von wallendorf bis echternach ist die sauer grenzgewässer.

das angeln an dem teil von diekirch bis wallendorf ist seit dem 1.April auf Bafos und Saiblinge erlaubt.
mfg Andy


----------



## luke_dusk (3. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in der sauer(Luxenburg, diekirch)*

habe vor einigen jahren oft in diekirch geangelt, hab sozusagen dort mit dem angeln im fluss angefangen. regalmässig gute barben und döbel. damals sogar bachforellen auf spinner. barben findest du unter der kleinen roten brücke in ordentlichen grössen, kanst sie sogar von der brücke aus beobachten und standorte ausmachen. etwas unterhalb kanst du im sommer auch hechte fangen direkt unterhalb der strömung die unter der roten brücke ist.. ansonsten sind keine so gute plätze mehr in diekirch seit das flussbett verbreitert wurde. villeicht noch etwas oberhalb in der kurve in der auch die shell tanke ist, dort ist ein loch direkt in der kurve.. rotaugen, döbel, barsche..


----------

